# Wire colors of power window control system



## Tvidoff (Nov 7, 2020)

Plz help me! Bought car without power window regulator. Want to repair it, but cant find any color diagram, so i dont know, how to fix it. What wire color to what pin in regulator?
P.S. excuse for my english


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Tvidoff said:


> Plz help me! Bought car without power window regulator. Want to repair it, but cant find any color diagram, so i dont know, how to fix it. What wire color to what pin in regulator?
> P.S. excuse for my English


Please state year, model, engine type of your vehicle so that we can help you better. You can download a copy of the FSM (factory service manual) for your vehicle from Owner's Manuals or Nissan Service Manual PDF Free Download sections GI.PDF and EL.PDF are the ones to read.


----------



## lucionagy (Mar 8, 2021)

Okay, that makes sense. Thanks for the answers.


----------

